
Facebook Appoints Netflix’s Hastings to Board - diogenescynic
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-06-23/facebook-appoints-netflix-chief-reed-hastings-to-its-board.html
======
trotsky
I was a bit surprised when I found out that Hastings was appointed to the
Microsoft board almost four years ago - he really stands out there on a board
that's mostly older captains of industry and finance. Maybe I'm dumb, but I
don't really buy the "put him on the board so that we can get streaming video
help". Sure netflix's tech and infrastructure is substantial but it's not like
it's that difficult from a 10,000 foot level. My take is these big ass
companies want him for his proven ability to plan, execute and succeed with a
complicated multi-stage long term view business plan.

